# Light for 10 Gal



## josh1604 (May 7, 2008)

Soooo.... i started another planted tank and have been considering my options for light for the past two weeks. I currently have just two of the plain old single strip 15watt t-8 18" blubs sitting over it. One 6700k and the other GE 9325K, needless to say this doesn't look to pretty draws a lot of attention away from the tank. I do have pressurized co2 and ferts on my other tank so i can use all that stuff for this tank also, and i will adjust all according to what light it pick and i need your opinions for that. I am considering three fixtures mainly bc that is all i can find bc the tank is so short.

The first is this
http://www.marinedepot.com/ps_ViewI...s_Power_Compact_20in_Units~vendor~~tab~5.html
The 50/50 bulb can be replaced with a 6700k bulb the only problem is that the bulb is only 13" long and i need to know if that will effect the lighting of the whole tank since the bulb is not really close to the full 20"

The next one is this 
http://www.marineandreef.com/Satellite_Single_40W_Current_USA_Satellite_20_inch_p/rcu01002.htm

The final one is this 
http://www.coralreefsupply.com/index.php?aquarium=lighting_cl_aqua_t5
Except the actinic will be replaced with a 10000k colormax full spectrum and am kind of worried about loosing light due to the light fixture being 4 total inches longer than my tank.

They are all pretty close in price so that is not a factor, i will be putting plants in it that came from my 55 gallon light tech.

PLease let me know what you think and which way you think would be the best to go...


----------



## FrostyNYC (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm using the Current USA Satellite fixture. It's 20" so it fits a 10 gallon exactly, its 40 watts which is perfect for a 10g with pressurized CO2 in my opinion (though you might want more...), and it has a moonlight with is a nifty extra. $60 at bigal's, but I got it on sale for less last year. I did switch out the 50/50 bulb for a 6700/10k bulb. If you call, they might switch the bulb out for you for free.

I don't like fixtures longer than the tank, because I hate seeing light spill out onto the sides. I feel that's distracting, since my tanks are in main rooms in my home.


----------



## josh1604 (May 7, 2008)

Ya i was wondering they they would be able to switch out bc its kind of pointless to get a bulb that is worthless to me


----------

